# Game movement tables



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure we have all seen the game movement tables in Field and Stream or wherever, I'm wondering could this be used as a tool to try and figue out when a coyote might be more active or is it just for deer and things like that.

:sniper:


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

I've never used 'em to determine when I would hunt. When a friend asked me what I thought, I began to think.....

We owned a farm, and there were times when every bug, bird, cow, chicken or whatever would be totally quiet and still. And then, without any apparent stimulus, a couple of colts might start to run around, the birds started to fly, and every tame and wild animal seemed to begin to move at the behest of something unknown.

No, I never did think to compare this phenomenon with the "charts".


----------

